# Johnson Aussenborder 25 PS ich brauche Hilfe...



## Markuskesternich (14. November 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

wie oben angedeutet habe ich einen 25 PS Four Stroke Aussenborder der mir Probleme macht.
Zur Sache: Als ich den Motor bekam lief er tadellos, hatte einen guten Anzug und brachte die GFK Schale an der er hängt auf 35 km/h.
Nach einigen Einsätzen ohne irgendwelche besonderen Vorkommnisse fing er aber mit einem Mal an ab halbgas nicht mehr richtig zu ziehen, lief unrund und brauchte sehr lange um auf Vollgas von ca. 20 km/h auf knappe 32 km/h zu kommen aber eben nur ganz zäh. Dann hatte ich den Motor in die Werkstatt gegeben, ne saftige Rechnung von knapp 300€ bezahlt fürs überprüfen, bisschen Wasser hier, bisschen Schmutz da entfernen, also ohne eine eindeutige Fehleranalyse. Ergebnis war dann dass der Motor jetzt noch schlechter läuft. Immer noch mit dem Symptom dass er ab halbgas läuft wie ein Sack Nüsse und dass er gar nicht mehr über 20 km/h läuft.
Also insgesamt sehr sehr ärgerlich.
Nun Suche ich einen Motorspezialisten, Fachwerkstatt, Hobbybastler oder was auch immer der meinen Motor wieder dazu bringen kann das er rund läuft.

Ich brauche Eure Hilfe, lasst mich nicht hängen:c


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. November 2016)

*AW: Johnson Aussenborder 25 PS ich brauche Hilfe...*

Nur mal so als Tipp: Du hattest den Motor in einer Fachwerkstatt und hast für eine Reparatur 300.- Euro bezahlt- hierbei handelt es sich im einen Werkvertrag §634 BGB und somit hast Du Anspruch auf mangelbeseitigung §634 BGB ff.  Das würde ich mir erst einmal durchlesen und ggf. bei Ablehung durch Deinen Unternehmer (Werkstatt) einen Rechtsanwalt beauftragen. Das ist Dein Recht und darauf würde ich bestehen. Schließlich hast Du vermutlich mit Euro und nicht mit Monopolygeld bezahlt. Du hast Rechte und Pflichten, genauso wie die Werkstatt. Du hast Deinen teil erfüllt, bestehe also freundlich aber bestimmt auf Erfüllung der Pflichten durch die Werkstatt. 

Leider kennen zu wenig Menschen Ihre Rechte in solchen Fällen. Das nutzen die Werkstätten aus. 

Sollte eine zusätzliche Rechung für die neue Reparatur erstellt werden, würde ich die bisherige Rechnung in Höhe von 300.- Euro gegenrechnen, da diese Reparatur zwar durchgeführt, aber nicht beauftragt wurde, denn die Reparatur hat den Mangel ja nicht beseitigt und war somit im Zusammenhang mit dem Mangel nicht erforderlich.

Als Vergleich zum Verständnis: Du hast einen Plattfuß am Auto, fährst in die Werkstatt und die erneuern die Bremsen, der Plattfuß ist aber noch da und wird nicht repariert. Bezahlst Du die Bremse?  

Dein Backofen ist kaputt und der Techniker reinigt den Geschirrspüler- bezahlst Du das?

Die genannten Argumente kannst Du Dir dann für das Gespräch in der Werkstatt aufheben .

In diesem Zusammenhang kann ich immer wieder nur darauf hinweisen, einen Auftrag immer schrifltich festzuhalten und genau zu formulieren. Problem festhalten ==> Lösung ==> voraussichtliche Kosten/ Arbeitsaufwand/ Material

Technisch kann ich Dir zu Deiner Frage nicht helfen, das ist nämlich nicht mein Gebiet...


----------



## Markuskesternich (14. November 2016)

*AW: Johnson Aussenborder 25 PS ich brauche Hilfe...*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Nur mal so als Tipp: Du hattest den Motor in einer Fachwerkstatt und hast für eine Reparatur 300.- Euro bezahlt- hierbei handelt es sich im einen Werkvertrag §634 BGB und somit hast Du Anspruch auf mangelbeseitigung §634 BGB ff.  Das würde ich mir erst einmal durchlesen und ggf. bei Ablehung durch Deinen Unternehmer (Werkstatt) einen Rechtsanwalt beauftragen. Das ist Dein Recht und darauf würde ich bestehen. Schließlich hast Du vermutlich mit Euro und nicht mit Monopolygeld bezahlt. Du hast Rechte und Pflichten, genauso wie die Werkstatt. Du hast Deinen teil erfüllt, bestehe also freundlich aber bestimmt auf Erfüllung der Pflichten durch die Werkstatt.
> 
> Leider kennen zu wenig Menschen Ihre Rechte in solchen Fällen. Das nutzen die Werkstätten aus.
> 
> ...





Vielen Dank schonmal, auf die Rückantwort der Werkstatt warte ich noch. Dass die Werkstatt in den Niederlanden ist wird die Sache vermutlich nicht unbedingt vereinfachen[emoji51].


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. November 2016)

*AW: Johnson Aussenborder 25 PS ich brauche Hilfe...*



Markuskesternich schrieb:


> Vielen Dank schonmal, auf die Rückantwort der Werkstatt warte ich noch. Dass die Werkstatt in den Niederlanden ist wird die Sache vermutlich nicht unbedingt vereinfachen[emoji51].
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk



Vereinfachen nicht, aber relativ ähnlich! In den Niederlanden gelten glaube ich nur andere Fristen und Gewährleistungszeiten. Ich glaube Du musst dort den Magel innerhalb von 2 Monaten anzeigen, bin mir aber da wirklich nicht sicher.

In den Niederlanden kannst Du glaube ich sogar den Mangel durch Dritte beheben lassen. Das ist meines Wissens nach einmalig in der EU!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (15. November 2016)

*AW: Johnson Aussenborder 25 PS ich brauche Hilfe...*

hatte das selbe proble mit einem yamaha motor bin dann zu einer anderen werkstatt die haben ultraschall reinigung der vergaser gemacht und jetzt schnurrt er wieder.


----------



## Markuskesternich (15. November 2016)

*AW: Johnson Aussenborder 25 PS ich brauche Hilfe...*

Mhm, ok danke erstmal. Meiner ist ein Einspritzer. Aber vom Grundsatz her könnte das natürlich auch helfen.


----------



## rule270 (20. November 2016)

*AW: Johnson Aussenborder 25 PS ich brauche Hilfe...*

Hy.
eine Ultraschallreinigung ist dabei von Nöten
Ist denn der Kühlstrahl da?
Ist das Benzinfilterelement  sauber ?
Geht er aus wenn der choke gezogen wird oder was passiert dann.
LG
rudi


----------



## Markuskesternich (20. November 2016)

*AW: Johnson Aussenborder 25 PS ich brauche Hilfe...*



rule270 schrieb:


> Hy.
> 
> eine Ultraschallreinigung ist dabei von Nöten
> 
> ...





Hi,
der Kühlstrahl ist da und den Benzinfilter hat die Werkstatt gereinigt da wohl nach deren Aussage auch etwas Wasser drin.
In der Tat ging der Motor aus als ich mal den Choke gezogen hatte. Ich hatte dem aber keine groß Bedeutung beigemessen.

Was bedeutet das denn?


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (20. November 2016)

*AW: Johnson Aussenborder 25 PS ich brauche Hilfe...*

Du hast eine Einspritzer und kannst noch den Choke per Hand ziehen? Faszinierend


----------



## Markuskesternich (20. November 2016)

*AW: Johnson Aussenborder 25 PS ich brauche Hilfe...*

[emoji52]ich merke immer wieder dass ich einfach keine Ahnung von der Technik habe[emoji51]. Ist das normal nicht so?


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Johnson Aussenborder 25 PS ich brauche Hilfe...*



Markuskesternich schrieb:


> [emoji52]ich merke immer wieder dass ich einfach keine Ahnung von der Technik habe[emoji51]. Ist das normal nicht so?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


also als einspritzer dürftest du keinen choke haben aber es könnte einer deiner injektoren kaputt sein oder auch 2 oder 3 je nach zylinder am besten wir telefonieren mal wenn du willst


----------

